# Puppy class



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok so the vets daisy is with do a puppy class daisy and I are heading tonight to our first puppy class. What do I need to being with me. She will be on her harness and lead do I need treats?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I brought the treats for mine. Have them in small enough pieces, and able to get to easily. The first class that I took one of my fluffs to, I has to fumble around in my pocket, to get the treats, and then break them up. You want to be able to give them right away after the fluff does what they!re suppose to.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Deborah yeah was thinking that!! I'm so excited cant wait to see her with all the other dogs apparently she is the smallest dog going so bit worried daisy gets very excited when she sees other dogs and tries her best to get as close to them as possible I've even seen her sitting on a dogs back!!! So don't know how I'm going to keep her from going mental lol. Will I need her water bowl or anything like that? They have really nice dog handler that comes in I've seen her working with other dogs on one to one basis.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Cherrios are good. I kept them in my right pants pocket. I'm right handed. After many, many classes, it got to be funny. He'd do the excercise, then look at my pocket.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I take Gustave's kibble + some treats (broken down into smaller pieces like Deb suggested) for when he does something extra well. 

I would also suggest a water bowl and water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hehe barb this made me laugh daisy knows where I keep the treats in the house and runs to that spot every time I say good girl!!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Eiksaa was thinking of this and also the fact that daisy was puppy pad trained when we got her at 12 weeks we were doing so well outside until the weather got cold and now she won't go outside to go potty don't know what in going to do during class!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck on your training class to tonight. Cheerios is a good treat to bring. Let us know how Daisy does.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh Barbara I will hopefully she will do well she can sit and lie but getting her to stay and come well that's a whole different matter!! She's a quick learner so hopefully she will do alright just the whole hyper mood she's going to take when she sees everyone on two legs and four legs she won't know which way to run!!! She likes to introduce herself to everyone lol


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

WeeGrace said:


> Eiksaa was thinking of this and also the fact that daisy was puppy pad trained when we got her at 12 weeks we were doing so well outside until the weather got cold and now she won't go outside to go potty don't know what in going to do during class!!


Take the pad with you. They should be OK with that. It's better than her peeing on the floor. Just lay it down if you see signs that she needs to go. 

I also take Gustave's bully stick btw. And some wet wipes. But then, I'm not known to be a light traveller. I take whole bag with me for an hour long class. But I'd rather have it with me than need it and wish I had it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Good topic. I am actually signing up for some classes also. I HAVE to get Gucci to learn to "come" because she runs from me constantly and it drives me nuts because it's ALWAYS when I have to go and she makes me late.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Aww puppy classes are great alberts just finished his .. Does anyone ave any advice on clicker training for malteses is it good ? I've signed him up for January but not sure  x


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Take the pad with you. They should be OK with that. It's better than her peeing on the floor. Just lay it down if you see signs that she needs to go.
> 
> I also take Gustave's bully stick btw. And some wet wipes. But then, I'm not known to be a light traveller. I take whole bag with me for an hour long class. But I'd rather have it with me than need it and wish I had it.
> 
> ...



Hehe I'm the same with daisy everything comes with me they had puppy pads down so didn't need then


----------

